# 24" CWC clean and grease (Can anyone date it)



## Dave K (Jan 14, 2012)

Picked up this 24" CWC (I think it is CWC tell me if I am wrong) for my 12 year old step son to ride.  Nice original bike other then the rear fender being a little bent up (going to leave the decals on the fender).   Broke down fast and easy and looks like all parts can be used the only repair needed is to the bent front fork. 

What is the best way to straighten the fork with basic tools? 

Can anyone tell me what year it is the number under the crank is R836445

Thanks


----------



## RMS37 (Jan 15, 2012)

It is not a Cleveland Welding bike, it is a pre AMF Shelby so it is from 1953 or earlier.


----------



## Dave K (Jan 15, 2012)

Cool thanks for the info.  I guess Shelby can not be dated from the numbers?  

It has the small New Departure brake arm and triple step Lobdels so I am going to guess it is late prewar or early postwar.  What year did New Departure go to the bigger brake arm?  

Tear down continues.  Rear wheel is in the wood bleach bath, hopefully there is still some paint under the rust.


----------



## slick (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm loving the green DX in the background! If it's ever for sale let me know.


----------



## Barkeep (Jan 17, 2012)

let's see the post wood bleach pics


----------



## Dave K (Feb 5, 2012)

Still  slowly cleaning parts when I have time, will post more pictures soon.

Can someone tell me what kind of light this bike should have?

What kind of grips?

Thanks


----------



## Dave K (Feb 5, 2012)

Finally some progress pictures.  Decided to try hand cleaner for the paint cleanup after reading about it here on the CABE.  Worked well and not as messy as other cleaning methods I have used.  Here is a progress picture with the middle tube and a spot on the top tube cleaned so you can see the difference it makes.


----------



## Dave K (Feb 5, 2012)

Before and after.  Frame is cleaned but not yet waxed


----------



## Dave K (Feb 21, 2012)

There was no saving the paint on the wheels I soaked them in wood bleach but the paint scrubbed off before the rust.  Wound up rattle caning them flat silver (they were originally painted  silver)  and hit the spokes with some flat clear coat to keep them from rusting as the wood bleach  leaves them very susceptible to rust.  Really hate to give up on the original paint but there was really nothing left to save.


----------



## Dave K (Feb 24, 2012)

Almost done


----------



## slick (Feb 25, 2012)

WOW! Are you sure that's the same bike? Haha! Very nice job. It cleaned up well.


----------



## Dave K (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks slick.

Here are the semi done pictures.  Still need to find some grips and do a little more cleaning but happy with where it is now.  My step son went with us on a 12 mile shake down run and it did not skip a beat


----------

